# Forum Home Renovation Brickwork  Brickie question

## Theremin

Quick question for the brickies (or anyone else who knows) - roughly how much sand does one need per 1000 bricks?

----------


## BrisBen

Why would you want to make your own bricks ... 
you know you can buy them  
besides I think they are made out of clay   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## Wooden Luddite

You may need to be more specific with the question. Do you mean how much sand do you need to make a mortar mix to lay bricks? If so, 6 sand to 1 cement is usually fine, plus 1 part lime if it is not brickies sand (brickies sand has some clay in it which makes the mortar more plastic / fatty and easier to use)....if you need more information suggest you contact Oz Winner, he is a brickie.
Anthony

----------


## Theremin

The question is: Approximately how much sand (in cubic metres, preferably), does it take to make sufficient mortar to lay 1,000 standard size bricks using 10mm mortar gaps, and assuming a 6:1:1 ratio?

----------


## craigb

Al knows.  
BTW, shouldn't all your posts be accompanied by an other worldly Wooh wooh sound :confused:  :Wink:

----------


## Bodgy

> Al knows.  
> BTW, shouldn't all your posts be accompanied by an other worldly Wooh wooh sound :confused:

  It was Hanibal Lecter's favourite instrument.

----------


## arose62

I wonder if you also need to specify whether you are laying a full bed of mortar, or (as I noted on a house near us) just putting a thin 'worm' of mortar on each edge of the brick. :eek:  
This looked like a dodgy way to save a coupla bucks on materials, and I'd need an engineer or architect to convince me it was the right way. 
Semi-seriously, I wonder if the different raking options make a significant difference? 
Cheers,
Andrew

----------


## bitingmidge

Andrew, 
A full bed and perpend is what's called for!! 
I subscribe to a theory that mortar is there to hold the bricks apart, not stick them together, and that calls for a bed that will support the full weight of the rest of the wall. :Wink:   
Cheers, 
P

----------


## Tools

One metre will do it. 
Tools

----------


## Theremin

Thanks Tools.  That's what I wanted to hear. 
Yes, it's the only musical instrument that is played without touching it.  Was used in a few sci-fi movies mostly.

----------


## ozwinner

> I subscribe to a theory that mortar is there to hold the bricks apart,

  Ahha, 
Another who thinks outside the square....:eek:  
Al  :Smilie:   
PS 1M3 per 1000 bricks is the going rate.

----------

